# Vermeer 504 M Classic



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay, so the long and short of the story is that i'm in the process of upgrading some hay equipment. Just bought a small square baler and have now turned my focus to a round baler upgrade. Had originally thought about going new but after pricing some new hollands and vermeers I feel a little sick on my stomach... I am baling around 350 round bales a year, give or take, currently using a new holland 634 hooked to a Case JX1080U. My question is I found a vermeer 504M classic for sale at a dealer, his price is 18500.00, claims to only have about 2500 rolls through it. Have not gone to look at it due to it being over an hour away and before I commit to the drive I am wanting some opinions... Is that a decent price? Will my 80 HP case pull it okay? Is that a decent machine? What is the good the bad and the ugly? What do I need to look for or think about before I pull the trigger???

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I own a 504M Classic and it has been a great baler. It is a 4x5 commercial baler.

I believe an 80 Horse tractor would do well in front of that baler.

I would have someone who knew about adjusting a baler to be there the first day I baled. My baler was bought new and needed some adjusting the first day.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Tim/South,

I'm on the fence fence about it, I'm dealing with a used equipment guy and I have to wonder a little if he knows what he is talking about... He told me yesterday the bailer took at least 100 horse power to run, now according to everything else I have seen, including the vermeer website it says it takes at least 45HP, with a recommended 55 HP... I'm also wondering a little on the price, these balers seem to be all over the darn place, anywhere from 25K to 12K, is there really that much swing in price???


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The used equipment guy is confusing the M Classic with the Super M or even the original M.

Those are 6 foot balers, make 5x6 or 4x6 rolls. Minimum on those is 70 horse, 90 reccomended.

I do bale with a larger tractor just because it is the one with a cab. Last year I borrowed a 5083E Deere for a day while my tractor was being serviced. That tractor never skipped a beat.

The M Classic has the silage doughnuts on the inside of the chamber and that reduces friction even on dry hay. (I removed mine, prettier bale)

Look at the options the baler has. The more options, the more they ask. Hydraulic pick up, moisture sensor, scales (load cells with monitor), preservative applicator, both string and net are all options.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Bale count has a lot to do with those price swings and so does how the baler has been maintaned.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Tim/South,

Just for the Heck of it I priced a new 504 N today. The Vermeer dealer quoted me a price of 27,600... That's with 0% interest on financing. This was all over the phone so I am wondering if I maybe couldn't even do a little better if I am sitting right in front of him ready to buy. I have a trade to throw in the mix too. I guess I'm left wondering now.... I realize its 9K more but with that I get a brand new machine, not one that I don't really no the history on. Plus I get a warranty and dealer support! Something I am not going to get with a used equipment jockey. Not sure but I guess I have some decisions to make now. The other side of that coin is I only do about 350 round bales a year, about 50 to 75 of those are sudan grass, so its a little higher moister. I have had some people tell me the rebel would do it, other say no way, spend the extra and get the N. Do you, or anyone else following have any inputs? This is a BIG investment for me, so any help would be great!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you are getting a netwrap, I would go with the new baler....there is nothing more disappointing than to buy a used piece of equipment that is troublesome from the start...and it can happen. The only way I would buy a used netwrap baler is from a estate sale, from a good neighbor, or from a dealer that would provide me a way to communicate with the former owner before purchasing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Mike,

I hear you man, I am dealing with an issue right now on a used square baler I bought... Not a happy camper and with that I even spoke to the previous owner... Yes the baler I am looking at is Net Wrap, both the used and the new one, I am done with string as long as I can afford it! LOL! Like I said though this is a really big purchase and I just want to feel confident in my decision. Thank goodness I found this site! Ton of good info!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I faced the very same circumstances when I bought my M Classic. I ended up going new. It was hard to let go of the coins but I am at the point in my life where I need to be in the tractor seat and not turning wrenches.

The 504 M Classic is a really nice baler. You could do a lot of updates for the $9K difference. My concern was, I did not know much about round balers. We had square baled all our life. Three years ago I could not find a used M Classic anyway.

The dealers all said that 500 rolls per year was kind of the deciding number between a 5420 Rebel and a 504 M Classic.

I have a friend who tends to bale his hay a little more damp than I. He has a 5420 Rebel and is has no problem baling what he asks. His is not a silage baler either.

I believe the M Classic and the N series are silage balers as well as dry hay.


----------

